# Electric Blue Lobster Question...



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

My wife just bought me an Electric Blue Lobster for Christmas andI had a question about them. From the research I've done my water parameters are good for them and he has found himself a rock that he has burrowed under to make his "lobster Cave". Mey question is how long will he stay in that cave? I haven't seen him roam the tank in a few days he jsut sits in the cave. I can see him from the side so he's not dead. Just wondering if his behaviour is normal.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I believe they hunt at night so you may just see him sleeping, or he could of just shed his shell because he is growing. after this they are vulnerable so they tend to hide more and have weird behavior. nice Christmas present!


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Turns out he was getting ready to molt. He molted sunday night and seems to be doing well. How long will it take for the shell to harden?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

that definetly is an awsome x-mas present lol, congrats


----------



## ollyboyce (Jan 12, 2012)

throw in some frozen prawns they love them! and hell be out snatching them all and going back inside!


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, he has just molted again! he's getting pretty big now. He's grown about 2" from when I got him. He's also taken a liking to my dwarf Gourami's though it's hard to tell if he caught them or if they were dead before he found them. Either way, I won't be adding any more to this tank while he's in it. He's back now to roaming around the tank and eating whatever he can find. I'll try to post a video of him later.


----------

